# Zwei Betriebsysteme auf einem Laptop



## Uli_87 (2. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag

Ich wollte zwei Betriebsysteme (WindowsXP und Linux Suse 9.2) auf meinem Notebook installieren. Meine Frage ist:

Welche möglichkeiten gibt es, dies zu machen? Gibt es vielleicht freeware Tools?
(Die Standard möglichkeiten kenne ich schon...)

Danke schon im Voraus
Uli


----------



## JohannesR (2. Februar 2005)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht, absolut nicht.


----------



## generador (2. Februar 2005)

Wieso Freeware Tools

Erst Windows deiner Wahl installen (Achtung nicht die komplette Festplatte nutzen)
Danach Suse 9.2 (brauch dann den restlichen Festplattenscpeicher)

Wenn du erst Linux und dann Windows installierst funktioniert dein Linux nicht mehr weil Windows den Bootsektor ändert und auf Linux Partitionen nicht zugreifen kann

Hoffe das das deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## JohannesR (2. Februar 2005)

So isses. Wenn man es andersrum macht ist es eine Heidenarbeit, das wieder hinzubiegen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (2. Februar 2005)

Eine Alternative wäre ein OS auf einer Virtual Mashine zu installieren, sodass du beiden Betriebssysteme parallel nutzen könntest. Dafür brauchst du allerdings die nötigen Ressourcen (vor allem RAM).

Microsoft Virtual PC (logischerweise nur für Windows -> Linux emulieren)
VMWare (Für Linux und Windows verfügbar -> Testversionen werden angeboten)


----------



## JohannesR (2. Februar 2005)

Stimmt, VMWare laeuft (eigentlich) klasse, man muss halt nur die Ressourcen haben - und die noetige Verwendung.


----------

